# Site certificate errors from Chrome on Mac but not on PC



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm trying to help a mate out remotely as she cannot reach sites like cornwalls.co.uk/weather/tide_times.htm to check tide times, as it gives a certificate error. I have shown her how to go into Advanced and "continue anyway" to the alleged insecure site. She had the same problem trying to join a webinar at shiftnetworkcourses.com and tested a basic site like effingpot.com. All gave the same error.

However on my W10 PC none of them gave the error. So it looks like there is something on her Mac causing the problem. We uninstalled a Chrome extension which was a YouTube ad blocker and the sites became accessible again but as "unsecure" sites so we are making progress. I'm not a mac user so not sure what to try next to get them accessible normally, like I see them on my PC. Any advice welcome. Some screen shots below of what you see on the Mac (but don't give errors from my PC):
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Does adding EFF's HTTPS Everywhere for Chrome extension change anything?









HTTPS Everywhere


Note: HTTPS Everywhere will sunset in January 2023. Read more here: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2021/09/https-actually-everywhere




www.eff.org


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

I can try a bit later, but given it only switches a site to https: mode and the screenshots show they are already in https mode will it do anything different? 
Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't know. Don't have a Mac to give it a try.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

OK this will make you smile. I remotely got into the troublesome Mac and tried to install the https-everywhere chrome extension.

Ironically the link also generated the "Insecure" message. However, unlike the other sites that did this, we could not go into advanced and "continue anyway". Screen shots and mesages below. Back to square one The link works fine on my PC btw.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting. Hopefully someone with some other ideas to try will drop in here soon.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You'll see this error if the page uses a certificate that isn't set up right on your computer.
To fix the error, try these tips:
On your Mac computer, at the top right, click Spotlight search

Enter "Keychain Access."
In the results, click *Keychain Access*.
At the top of your computer screen, click *View/Show Expired Certificates*.
At the top right, click Search
Enter "DigiCert High" and press *Enter* on your keyboard.
Find "DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA" that's marked as Expired . Click the certificate.
Press *Delete* on your keyboard.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi there, thanks for the tips. I've managed to zoom into the Mac and followed your steps. We could not find "View/Show Expired" per item 3 but we did find the DigiCert High certificate..
However it had not expired so we didn't delete it in case we messed things up.
There are a number of expired things (4) including some "Comodo" one which I was tempted to delete but wanted to check here first
Presumably we can delete all expired ones without causing a prob?
Would that be the obvious next step? I attach a couple screenshots that may help.
ta
Mike


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What OS version does the user have? There was a certificate upgrade last year. If you have a newer version of the Mac OSX after *12.1 Sierra*, the computer will automatically update it's certificate, if they can't upgrade to at least *12.1 *then they will continue to get certificate errors.
_Comodo_ is an Anti-Virus program, Macs do not require an Anti-Virus program as there are very few Viruses for Mac. So, you can safely delete the Comodo Certificates or any of the other_ expired_ certificates.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Does OSX EL Capitan Version 10:11:16 sound like the OS Version? 
We took the expired certs off and the https prob remains. Sounds like it may be here to stay :-(
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you’re still running El Capitan, or any version of Mac OS X prior to 10.12.1, then you’re about to run into problems with some popular security certificates. https://mjtsai.com/blog/2021/09/24/some-web-sites-will-stop-working-with-el-capitan-and-older/


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

OK thanks for the link and info. Christmas soon!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, Apple keeps dragging us kicking and screaming into the future, whether we want to go or not. Whether we can afford it or not.


----------

